# What Virginia Flake is the most similar to Samuel Gawith's Full Virginia Flake?



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anything out there that is close to FVF?


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

I doubt that you'll be able to come up with a clone. That being said,
I've added to my stock of GLP's Union Square and Rattray's Marlin Flake
both very good Va's, with their own flavor profiles.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like C&D Opening Night. Not the same as FVF but I like it better. PM me if you want a sample or something.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Jivey said:


> I really like C&D Opening Night. Not the same as FVF but I like it better. PM me if you want a sample or something.


So, what would the "or something" be? I'd hate for it to be like a kick to the "boys."


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Strictly my opinion, of course, but I'd say Hamborger Veermaster.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

owaindav said:


> So, what would the "or something" be? I'd hate for it to be like a kick to the "boys."


:rofl:

ound:


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Sample or a trade... I have about 1lb of Opening Night. I can send a sample, and if you like it we can set up a trade. I didn't think this was the correct forum to be discussing it so I left it out.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Strictly my opinion, of course, but I'd say Hamborger Veermaster.


Personally, so far anyhow, I've enjoyed Hamborger Veermaster MORE than SG FVF. Good tobacco.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

_Shhhhhh!!! _ It'll disappear again!:fear:


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

MarkC said:


> _Shhhhhh!!! _It'll disappear again!:fear:


 True!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Already did at pipesandcigars. Was already planning on picking some up for a trade and it is sold out. :-(


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

A brother had gifted me a tin of Astely's 109, he felt it was like/better than SG FVF. It wasn't to me, but there is no feeding frenzy on this brand so add it to your next order to try out.
Astley's No. 109 Medium Flake 50g Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> A brother had gifted me a tin of Astely's 109, he felt it was like/better than SG FVF.


IMHO, he was close but no cigar. Astley's 44 is the blend most like FVF to me. 109 might be close to MVF.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Already did at pipesandcigars. Was already planning on picking some up for a trade and it is sold out.


ooops - I ordered 4 tins early Sunday morning as part of my IPSD order. Now I am hoping I dont get the dreaded email saying your order has shipped but we couldnt fill the Veer!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah. I had made my cart and was just waiting to pull the trigger. Right before I ordered I double checked and it was gone.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone tried IRC Virginia Flake?
IRC Virginia Flake | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.
It has good ratings on tobaccoreviews.com and comes at a pretty decent price. Seems to fit the profile.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> IMHO, he was close but no cigar. Astley's 44 is the blend most like FVF to me. 109 might be close to MVF.


Hmmm it may have been #44 then, was several years ago and too much Perique has addled this brain :third:


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I ordered the last tin of MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake from Pipes and Cigars, it went OOS right after I pulled the trigger. As for the FVF I've yet to find a great sub for it but I do like Union Square. I also have a tin of C&D Manhattan Afternoon but I haven't popped it yet, was saving it for Alaska.


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

I smoke a lot of dunhil flake to spare my FVF. Just me though. I love em both.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I haven't tried it personally -yet, but I have read here that McClellands Blackwoods Flake is a good alternate to FVF.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im not a huge fan of FVF, as good as it is, so I would say that there are alot of flakes out there that are better...for me, Germain Brown Flake, Dan Tordenskold Slices, Limerick, Union Square, HOTW, Old Gowrie...the list goes on and on...as you can tell, I love Va's and Vapers....I just bought a half pound of FVF, so if you want a sample, PM me....Im gonna age it a bit....


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't find either Hamborger Veermaster or Dunill's Flake to be as dark in flavor as FVF, making it a far cry for a match, as far as my tastes are concerned. I've heard Marlin Flake compared also, but this doesn't work for me. Germain's Brown Flake is the only thing I've come across that I think hits the mark.


----------

